# Troy Murphy is ugly!



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Watching the Raptors/Pacers game and he is so damn ugly.


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

Haha, can't argue there.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i'll tell you what was ugly, murph's shooting tonight vs. us


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I was thinking the exact same thing. I have no idea whats up with his hair.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

He is ugly, his shot is ugly, his defense is ugly dam


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

So is his game!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Less about Troy being ugly, and more about our win over Miami.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Less about Troy being ugly, and more about our win over Miami.


True, great win although Miami isn't that good.

I like our season so far, everyone thought we were one of three worst team is NBA and look where we are now!!!! :cheers:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

giordun said:


>


Puberty is a son of a *****.


----------

